# Found "buddy" our frog being eaten by a snake!



## SailingMystic (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sad-- our Buddy was taken by a snake. I got him out of the snakes mouth but his back legs were pretty bad. He died on a wet papertowel- and it seemed like he was in shock. I'm not sure what to do. I took the rocks away from the pond and tried to find the snake but couldn't. I'm worried he's eating all of our tadpole frogs (( help! (I'm armed with tongs and a pitcher)....


----------



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our fog being eaten by a snake! *

Do you know what type of snake it is?


----------



## poison (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our fog being eaten by a snake! *

was it your frog? if not i wouldn't have taken it from the snake. im a frog freak but i don't really mess with wild life. i think it would have been cool to witness this.


----------



## SailingMystic (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our fog being eaten by a snake! *



dmmj said:


> Do you know what type of snake it is?



I think a garter. A big one. Black head though- white spots due to it being stretched out. Happened so fast!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our fog being eaten by a snake! *

Sorry to hear this..


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our fog being eaten by a snake! *

Awwww sorry.


----------



## SailingMystic (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our frog being eaten by a snake! *

Thanks! He's one of the frogs that we raised and ok-- this is goofy, but he swam to me and ate worms out of my hand! I haven't seen his brother tonight either ....


----------



## Floof (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your little frog friend! 

As a snake lover, I can't help but feel bad for the snake, too, to lose her meal after spending so much time and energy to catch it...

Just sad all around... 

Keep in mind it's one of those "build it and they will come" things... Even if you find this snake and safely relocate her to a different area, there's a good chance a different snake(s) will simply take her place in your pond's food chain. "It's the Ciiiiircle of Liiiiiife... And it moooves us aaaaallll..."


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## SailingMystic (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our frog being eaten by a snake! *



Floof said:


> Sorry to hear about your little frog friend!
> 
> As a snake lover, I can't help but feel bad for the snake, too, to lose her meal after spending so much time and energy to catch it...
> 
> ...



You are right. Funny I always say that to others... Good news! His brother is in the pond tonight with a new lady ! Ummm.. Circle of life...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

*RE: Found "buddy" our frog being eaten by a snake! *



SailingMystic said:


> Thanks! He's one of the frogs that we raised and ok-- this is goofy, but he swam to me and ate worms out of my hand! I haven't seen his brother tonight either ....



Awww sounds cute.



Floof said:


> Sorry to hear about your little frog friend!
> 
> As a snake lover, I can't help but feel bad for the snake, too, to lose her meal after spending so much time and energy to catch it...
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm.


----------

